# New Baby



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

caimen?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes, Caiman crocodillus.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

He is so cute I just want to kiss him! or her, lol. To bad they dont stay this size. Personally, and this is nothing against you memento I do not think crocodilians should be kept as captive pets. Most people are not equipped to handle their demands or housing needs.

What are your long term plans with this newest addition?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

In 2 years time it'll be too big to keep for a pet. Indeed housing an adult one is nearly impossible unless you have a spare room you can use for terrarium.
As soon as it outgrows the housing here, it goes to a reptile farm 2 hours drive from here, where they are kept in large indoor ponds.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

hi..








you guys can keep crocks in your houses??








cute fella....


----------



## Thegoodking (Jul 1, 2016)

Apparently Cuvier's have become "all the rage" in crocodilian pets... The only Cuvier's I've been around(a single animal at a small reptile zoo I worked at) was NASTY, and I don't really think people should keep ANY crocodilians as "pets", unless you live somewhere they an be kept in a generous outdoor enclosure.


----------

